# AEP 5-2-2020



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

Caught a few this week, here is a video of one


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Congrats on the bass!


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Awesome catch


----------

